# You get what you pay for...



## rkober

I feel your pain. Even though I knew better I bought an off brand raised panel set b4 Christmas for a little project. It was $35+/- for a 3 bit set! I made a couple test runs and the joints were so loose I just boxed it up and returned it. Did it the old fashioned way which probably gave me more flexibility anyway.


----------



## thedude50

I have not seen this brand in the stores around here and I am very leery of brands I dont know.


----------



## Ken90712

Thx for the info. I feel your pain we have all done it.


----------



## cutworm

I bought a stacked rail and stile bit from them when I was learning to make doors. I made about 6 door frames and was satisfied with the bit.


----------



## roman

bs


----------



## roman

the blame gane


----------



## Moai

There are three reasons why I buy $140 New Balance Shoes:
1. Made in Usa 100%, that means part of that money will pay us workers.
2. They make my right size, US 14D.
3. The last pair I had, lasted 5 years.

As it is said in Spanish, "lo barato sale caro"!


----------



## waho6o9

Es la verdad Francisco.


----------



## thedude50

Dkv How many passes on each board did you take to reach full depth


----------



## DKV

4


----------



## Tennessee

I noticed it says "Satisfaction Guaranteed, Lifetime warranty" on the little bag. I guess that was not quite true…


----------



## Straightbowed

yep I bought some of these at a estate auction although they were cheap I thought I was getting a steal till I used them, dulled in like 2 passes that were very light and had really bad vibration nothing like a Whiteside that cuts smooth as butter and no vibration


----------

